# Bass Fishing Question.



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

So, I'm going to try my hand at bass fishing. 
I'm having trouble finding a place to fish. Does anyone know of any good places in Baldwin County? 

I should probably note that I don't have a boat and bank fishing is pretty much my only option.

Any suggestions will help!
Thanks!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask around at bait shops, feed stores, etc. to see if anyone knows of any farm ponds where you might be able to fish from the bank. Some charge a small fee.

If you do gain access, be sure to clean up after yourself so the landowner won't mind you coming back.

Good luck!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks.
I'll do that. Hopefully I'll be able to find something.
If not, I guess it'll be back to the Gulf.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Cooper's Lake off of CR 64. Don't know what they charge to bank fish there but I've stuck a few greenies there out of a float tube. I wanna say I threw a $5 in the box just to cover me since I was out bobbing around on their pond. There is actually two ponds you can fish.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

I know exactly where you're talking about.
I might try it out this weekend. 
If I end up going, I'll let you know how it went. 
:thumbsup:


----------

